# Wireless Internet, Cannot renew IP address



## cazamia (Jan 6, 2008)

Hello
sorry to hijack this thread, but I have a very similar problem (2 problems actually). 

I want to use my desktop wired and use my laptop wirelessly around the the house.

My desktop (Dell Dimension 5150) was wired to Cable Broadband (via Motorola SB5100 SURFBoard Cable Modem) and worked fine. Until I bought a laptop (Toshiba Equium) and tried to set it up with wireless using a ZyXEL NBG334W wireless router (as sold to me by the tosh vendor). I tied myself up in knots - not sure what I've done, I now have 2 problems:

1. My laptop will only connect to the internet directly via my broadband modem. It connects wirelessly to the router, but this is showing as Local Network only and isn't connecting to internet. Laptop is talking to wireless router but wireless router doesn't seem to be talking to broadband modem.


2. more infuriatingly, my desktop has lost its internet connection (won't connect either wired or wireless). In Local Area Connection Status, it is saying " Limited or no connectivity. You might not be able to access the 
internet or some network resources. This problem occurred because the network did not assign a network address to the computer." When I click on details, it gives the physical address, IP Address and Subnet Mask, but Default Gateway, DNS Server & WINS server are blank)

I think my wireless encryption is WEP (how do I check?)

laptop : Microsoft Windows Vista Hme Premium v. 6.0.6000 Build 6000
desktop: Microsoft Windows XP Home Edition v. 5.1.2600 Service Pack 2 Build 2600

IPCONFIG /ALL on Laptop:

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : Caroline-PC
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Realtek RTL8187B Wireless 802.11g 54Mbps 
USB 2.0 Network Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-16-44-83-29-D6
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Marvell Yukon 88E8039 PCI-E Fast Ethernet Controller
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-A0-D1-8E-88-9B
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::3109:668f:3b1b:3aed%8(Preferred)
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 77.101.216.133(Preferred)
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.252.0
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : 06 January 2008 14:12:09
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : 13 January 2008 09:45:05
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 77.101.216.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 62.30.64.114
DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 201367761
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 62.31.176.39
194.117.134.19
195.188.53.175
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 6:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 02-00-54-55-4E-01
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IPv6 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 2001:0:4136:e38c:30f3:493:b29a:277a(Preferred)
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::30f3:493:b29a:277a%9(Preferred)
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . :
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 7:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : isatap.{E513DDF1-3DCD-497D-A84A-243CEEAD8
CB5}
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::200:5efe:77.101.216.133%11(Preferre
d)
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . :
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 62.31.176.39
194.117.134.19
195.188.53.175
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 9:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : isatap.{DFA1451B-B972-43D9-AD3B-226FD4F23
BD4}
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 10:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft 6to4 Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Temporary IPv6 Address. . . . . . : 2002:4d65:d885::4d65:d885(Preferred)
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 2002:c058:6301::c058:6301
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 62.31.176.39
194.117.134.19
195.188.53.175
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled

C:\Users\Caroline>

Desktop IPCONFIG/ALL

Microsoft Windows XP [Version 5.1.2600]
(C) Copyright 1985-2001 Microsoft Corp.

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : D9QKF82J
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Broadcast
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Intel(R) PRO/100 VE Network Connection
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-13-72-CB-E8-42


I am at my wit's end, so if anyone can help, I'll be most grateful.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

*Re: Wireless Internet; "Cannot renew IP address"*

This IPCONFIG shows a connection directly to the modem, is that how it's connected? Let's get a wired connection with the router working first.

Reset the router to factory defaults by holding the reset button down for 15 seconds with power on.


Turn off everything, the modem, router, computer.
Connect the modem to the router's WAN/Internet port.
Connect the computer to one of the router's LAN/Network ports.
Turn on the modem, wait for a steady connect light.
Turn on the router, wait for two minutes.
Boot the computer.

When the computer is completely booted, let's see this.

Start, Run, CMD to open a command prompt:

Type the following command:

*IPCONFIG /ALL*

Right click in the command window and choose *Select All*, then hit *Enter*.
Paste the results in a message here.

If you are on a machine with no network connection, use a floppy, USB disk, or a CD-RW disk to transfer a text file with the information to allow pasting it here.


----------



## cazamia (Jan 6, 2008)

*Re: Wireless Internet; "Cannot renew IP address"*

thank you for your prompt reply ... I'm on a friend's wireless network at the moment, just to check it isn't my laptop at fault, and as you can see, it's working fine - will pop back home and do as you suggested ... watch this space


----------



## cazamia (Jan 6, 2008)

*Re: Wireless Internet; "Cannot renew IP address"*

OK, done as you suggested, and have actually got an internet connection which is more than I had before when i was wired to the router ... looks promising. I await further instruction:

IPCONFIG/ALL 
Microsoft Windows [Version 6.0.6000]
Copyright (c) 2006 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : Caroline-PC
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Realtek RTL8187B Wireless 802.11g 54Mbps
USB 2.0 Network Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-16-44-83-29-D6
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Marvell Yukon 88E8039 PCI-E Fast Ethernet
Controller
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-A0-D1-8E-88-9B
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::3109:668f:3b1b:3aed%8(Preferred)
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.33(Preferred)
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : 06 January 2008 18:18:22
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : 09 January 2008 18:18:22
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 201367761
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 62.31.176.39
194.117.134.19
195.188.53.175
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 6:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 02-00-54-55-4E-01
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 7:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : isatap.{E513DDF1-3DCD-497D-A84A-243CEEAD8
CB5}
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::5efe:192.168.1.33%11(Preferred)
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . :
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 62.31.176.39
194.117.134.19
195.188.53.175
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 9:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : isatap.{DFA1451B-B972-43D9-AD3B-226FD4F23
BD4}
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

I moved you to your own thread, I just realized that you had jumped into another thread.

Have you tried searching for wireless networks now that you can connect? Do you see any?


----------

